# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Una "mariconada" ¿o no?

## rolando

Hola, quiero plantearos un tema que sin lugar a dudas generará unas cuantas bromas fáciles acerca de mis inclinaciones sexuales... De todas formas lo haré porque creo que es importante y porque si cada uno aporta algo, tendremos un auténtico manual sobre el tema.
Lo que me gustaría saber es como cuidáis vuestras manos. 
Yo, que no soy mago profesional pero le dedico muchaaaas horas a las cartas, simplemente me pongo una crema humectante todas las mañanas y cuido de tener siempre las uñas muy bien arregladas. Por otro lado, no evito las "actividades de riesgo" como la cocina, que me gusta mucho (otra broma fácil...), entonces algunas veces me hago un corte en un dedo al picar cebollas y me tengo que pasar una semana imitando a René Lavand   :Smile1:  jaja. 
¿vosotros qué haceís? ¿Los magos profesionales evitáis picar cebolla y cosas por el estilo? ¿podéis aportar consejos para el cuidado de nuestras "herramientas"?

Salu3

----------


## Felipe

No me preocupo nada de mis manos ni dejo de hacer nada por temor a lesionarme. Lo único que hago es usar Neutrógena, ya que tengo la piel muy seca y no puedo arrastrar, deslizar, empujar... una carta. Pero es la única crema que me sirve ya que he probado con otras y a los 5 minutos mi piel la ha absorbido y se me vuelven a escapar las cartas.

Y sin ningún chiste fácil.

----------


## magomago

Pues ya que el tema esta dado a bromas.... creemos una nueva moda,en vez de los metrosexuales,los metromagicosexuales.
Yo me lavo las manos antes de practicar con un jabon neutro,ya que si no las cartas pueden durarte 2 dias,recuerdo hace poco que estaba en una casa de turismo rural y debido al frio y al estress pues las manos me sudaban a mares,la baraja entre la humedad del ambiente y mis manos me duro una noche.Asi que no es solo bueno cuidarse las manos por cuestion de estetica ,sino creo que para ahorrarnos en barajas.
Lo de la crema humectante no me convencio,ya que no se como explicarlo pero me dejaba las manos muy.... no se como decirlo pero las notaba raras,y algunas tecnicas me eran mas dificiles de realiza de lo normal.Asi que si alguien sabe alguna que le vaya bien que me lo diga.
En cuanto a no hacer actividades de riesgo para mis manos..... en eso intento tener cuidado pero como en todo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Veamos. En Mercadona teneis una crema de la marca hacendado q es mejor q neutrógena y más barata. 0,95 euros el bote. Me lo recomendó una farmaceútica q me dijo q los potingues marca Hacendado son de o mejor q hay. Lo único q tienen malo son los conservantes, pero q si no tienes una piel sensible o alérgica q entonces genial.

----------


## powerchisper

Yo cuido bastande de mis manos ya que aparte de cocinar curro de electricista y siempre me estoy cortando y quemando y tal.

Tendre que probar la del Hacendado ese , porque desde que uso Neutrógena dejé de probar marcas ( nop hay color ) .

Solo es cuestion de echarse crem9ita , apaarte de limarte y asearte bien las manos

----------


## Et3pok

Yo lo que hago es lavarme las manos antes de coger la baraja, algunas (pero pocas) me echo crema hidratante y lo de no cocinar... pues no se me habia ocurrido, otra escusa   :Lol:

----------


## bizz

ME apunto a lo de la crema HACENDADO del Mercadona, vale la mitad de la Neutrogena y deja las manos mejor...

----------


## Jesus el mago

uf cuidarme las manos?.. madre mia, despues de 9 horas de curro en la obra... no veas que callos mas guapos para empalmar monedas se meten entre ellos y ... pa sacarlas la leche tu...

Bromas aparte yo solo me lavo las manos y quizas algun dia crema hidratante de mi mujer... poco mas (los callos no son broma)  :Smile1:

----------


## Rubén

yo creo que con lavarte bien las manos con un jabon neutro antes de usar las cartas es suficiente

----------


## zunahioshi

Yo no me preocupo mucho por eso, me preocupo mas por el cuidado de las manos pero haciendo estiramientos con ellas para que no se me jodan.

saludos.

----------


## Patito

> uf cuidarme las manos?.. madre mia, despues de 9 horas de curro en la obra... no veas que callos mas guapos para empalmar monedas se meten entre ellos y ... pa sacarlas la leche tu...


Anda la leche, si pensaba que el muestrario de butifarras sólo lo tenía yo! Yo soy carpintero, y aunque la madera no es como un ladrillo ni como el yeso, tanbién te la puedes dejar correr! Después de estar todo el día dale que te pego, tienes unas manitas en plan papel de lija del 7 que da gusto...

A mí la crema que me va bien es la Ureadin, que la neutrógena me deja una sensación grasienta en las manos...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo lo unico que hago es lavarme las manos antes de coger las cartas, aunque en realidad me lavo las manos 678678956789 veces al dia, soy muy fino yo jajaja, Me las lavo casi siempre. Sobre todo despues de hacer tareas hogareñas (sin bromitas eh??  :D ) Porque la lejía y los productos de limpieza en general te dejan las manos hechas una mi****. Incluso me las lavo dos veces seguidas. Pero yo de cremas aun nada de nada.

----------


## Cyril Takayama

Yo por mi curro, tambien me las lavo muy a menudo ( entre 20 y 30 diarias ) y crema de manos 2 veces al dia ( mañana y tarde ).  Y cortes en las manos, 2 o 3 por semana, aunque la ultima ha sido por cortar jamon  :( .

----------


## pacotaco

joer como os escuche mi mujer le va a gustar que este practicando con las cartas.....que es una escrupulosa :D  :P

----------


## Cyril Takayama

Trabajo limpiando uranio. O me las lavo 30 veces o brillo en la oscuridad de la contaminacion  :shock:  Se que  es malo lavarse tanto pero no me queda otro remedio, de todos modos estoy incrementando la dosis de cremita   :Oops:

----------


## JinRoh

Despues de leer estos comentarios me he comprado la crema del Mercadona, pero no es Hacendado si no que se llama "Deliplus" Crema de Manos Concentrada.

¿Es esa la que usais?

----------


## Karl83

No es chiste, en el dvd de Xtreme Begginerz hay un sección especial dedicada al cuidado de las manos de una manipulador. Las uñas cortas, una mañicura limando, etc. Pueden verlo, no miento.

Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No hace mucho recomendé a Magic Kay una crema que uso y que dice que le ha dado buen resultado. SE trata de 'Dermiureal al 20%'. Se compra en farmacias y, aunque parece que cuesta mucho (10€?) dura una eternidad porque una gotita basta para las dos manos y.. IMPORTANTE!!!! si practicas la cartomagia es estupenda para no tener las manos demasiado secas y conseguir unos empalmes geniales!

Os la recomiendo.

----------


## pablo de oz

No creo que solo se limite a un tema de lavado, si por supuesto...lavar y crema para manos...sino tambien a un tema de la uñas...cuticula...y todo eso....lo unico que se es que un dia fui a una peluqueria a acomàñar a mi señora y termine haciendome "las manos"...ahi me entere el tema del corte de la cuticula el corte de uñas el limado etc....

es una inversión pero...

----------


## borja_suaza

- Esta claro que limpias e hidratadas es lo mejor   :Oops:   no hay duda. Pero un poco mas lejos, me remito a una actuacion entre amigos, al que tuve el privilegio de asistir, el "maestro" Rene Lavand le pidio en medio de la actuacion, recuerden que era algo privado, que le alcanzara la glicerina,  :?:  :?:  :?: ella se levanto y le abrio un pequeño bote que contenia una locion viscosa transparente, el se mojo la punta de los dedos y continuo con la rutina.

Mi pregunta es:  :?: la glicerina hidrata, limpia, suaviza la piel  :?:  :?: 

Un pequeño acto que me dio que pensar, y ahora que lo recuerdo, mañana pillo un bote, y pruebo.

Si me quedo sin dedos lo posteo, prometido.

 :P

----------


## MaxVerdié

La glicerina hace las tres cosas. No es el único que la emplea, mucha gente que necesita las manos para trabajar también lo emplea.

Yo callos no tengo demasiados, un poquito en la base de los dedos. Mi problema es el machacamiento de los nudillos, cosa que mi consorte insiste en que solucione con cremillas. Imagino que para un manipulador o mago de cerca es poco estético, pero a los mentalistas no nos estorba demasiado.

Además queda como de chungo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Calion

Bueno yo tambien me lavo las manos antes de tomar las cartas

pero algo que les recomiendo es que se compren una baraja barata de estas cualquiera yo la uso para practicar sin tener cuidado de ellas
pero al practicar con las que uso en verdad me lavo las manos !
intentelo a mi me sirve   :Lol:

----------


## Dieguini

Unas cartas Bicycle cuestan 3 euros, y una baraja "Varitemas S.L." que compro yo en un todo a cien para romper una carta en un truco cuesta 0.90 euros... ¿Os parecen comparables? Pues dudo que la Deliplus y la Neutrógena lo sean (confieso que no conozco la Deliplus de manos, aunque sí otros productos de la marca)

Dicho esto, Neutrógena es demasiado grasa para mi gusto, y en mi opinión resulta más recomendable para proteger las manos del frío o del trabajo que para un uso normal diario ya que se absorbe con dificultad. Yo utilizo crema de manos de distintas marcas (me sale gratis, soy farmacéutico  :Wink: ), pero siempre me lavo las manos antes de ponerme a practicar para no estropear las cartas.

Lo que sí os voy a recomendar es un jabon especial para manos de la marca Ureadin, con manteca de karité. Es caro, pero merece la pena, sobre todo si os lavais con mucha frecuencia.

----------


## acquadeus

yo creo que cuidarse las manos es importante, pero no debe obsesionarnos... y personalmente creo que el uso de cremas en las manos debe acabar estropeando las cartas, no sé, o dejarlas pringosas. Yo lo que hago es de vez en cuando ponerme talco, como los escaladores, ya que mis manos sudan bastante y así lo evito bastante, aunque intento que no queden restos.

----------


## Azran

Yo me lavo las manos como todos, aun no utilizo crema, pero empezaré a echarme un poco de crema 30 minutos antes de acostarme.

----------


## juanete

huyyy...todas usan crema   :Oops:   :D ...yo tambien, Lubriderm, un poco costasa pero muy buenas...me estaba sintiendo un poco raro con la preocupación, pero ahora es un alivio saber que todos estan en la misma.  :Lol:

----------


## javimental

Al igual que cuidamos el material magico, debemos cuidar las manos, no solo por ser unas herramientas imprescindibles en el arte de la magia, sino por la imagen que puede dar un mago con las manos estropeadas, uñas sucias.......etc, etc, ah!, y lo mismo debemos cuidar nuestro vestuario, nuestro calzado......

----------


## ossiris

> huyyy...todas usan crema    :D ...


Que queres decir con "todas" :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

se te habra escapado no :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Que no es lo mismo metrosexual que...... buahhh 
mejor que aclares que esto esta oscureciendo :evil:  :evil:

----------


## vcopola

Yo como ya han comentado por hay uso la de Mercadona, la de neutrogena me deja las manos muy grasientas y eso no es bueno para las cartas

----------


## Antonioooo

mi madre, y de ésto hace ya bastantes años cuando me dio el volunto mágico que después fuí dejando y depués lo deje del todo y después se me olvidó y despues me volví a acordar y despues........., mi madre, como digo, se creía que se me había ido la perola de tanto lavarme las manos, pensaba que era una manía o enfermedad moderna de éstas de adolescente o algo similar, se conoce que hasta había pensado en llevarme al psiquiatra asi que.....lavaros mucho las manos si, pero en SECRETO. (Y si es con cremitas de la tele más aún).

----------


## Ella

no se si has leido lsa normas pero no se permite escribir mensajes donde solamente se cite el texto que otro escribio.
por cierto, por que escribes solo en discusion general sobre ilusionismo?? alucinante...

----------


## vcopola

de quien hablas ella??

----------


## Maguete0

no se deberia llamar una "mariconada" porque pude ser que a alguien que usen ese termino asi le afecte ...¬¬'

----------


## MagoJaume

En mi caso dependiendo de la época del año uso la neutrógena (en invierno o si el ambiente está excesivamente seco) o la deliplus (Mercadona) para verano o cuando no tengo demasiado mal las manos.
Una que también va muy bien es la L'Occitane que aunque se supone que es una crema hidratante protectora para la cara es la que tengo en el trabajo y para las manos me va muy bien.

----------


## brujilla

> Pues yo lo unico que hago es lavarme las manos antes de coger las cartas, aunque en realidad me lavo las manos 678678956789 veces al dia, soy muy fino yo jajaja, Me las lavo casi siempre. Sobre todo despues de hacer tareas hogareñas (sin bromitas eh??  :D ) Porque la lejía y los productos de limpieza en general te dejan las manos hechas una mi****. Incluso me las lavo dos veces seguidas. Pero yo de cremas aun nada de nada.


no es fino, es higienico, jeejeje

----------


## Dow

> de quien hablas ella??



hablaba de un mensaje borrado que escribió norecuerdoquién... que se dedicó a citar a los demás, o escribir cosas como "muy bueno, chau" "no sé, chau"...


Jaume, no sabía que usaras cosas para las manos... yo... ni para el tatu... la verdad, me ducho cada viernes 29 de febrero, tengo dos capas de roña, y digo dos porque son las que me veo... las que no veo, no lo sé...


es que me aburría y así alargaba la respuesta a vcopola, en fin


salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> la verdad, me ducho cada viernes 29 de febrero, tengo dos capas de roña, y digo dos porque son las que me veo... las que no veo, no lo sé...


Entonces tu si que haces magia. Debes ser aquel del chiste que 'era tan guarro que un día se rascó la muñeca y se encontró un reloj!!!!!!!'


Insisto, la crema Dermiurea al 20% es excelente. Una gotita y te deja las manos perfectas. (Si no ha cambiado de opinión Magic Kay corroborará mis palabras). Y como se usa poquito un bote te dura un año (Palabra!)

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

espero que sea un aporte, ahí les va:

Para mantener la piel hidratada y presentable se recomienda crema hidratante o humectante.
Evitar para este fin el uso de cremas emulsionadas, ya que no penetran la piel y el efecto es sólo momentáneo.
Ojalá con elastina, retinol o pielarmina.
La pielarmina es barata, y buena, el problema es que para las cartas deja la piel muy grasosa.
Las Nutrisoft de loreal son muy buenas, secan rápido y el efecto es residual, la Nivea y la Lechuga son baratas y buenas.
Para los casos extremos de resequedad (y con más dinero), usar DML Forte.

Las cremas se aplican de la siguiente manera: Lavar la zona(en este caso las manos), con abundante agua ojalá tibia y jabón neutro para retirar impurezas, secar con un trozo de toalla de papel o toalla de género limpia y seca. Aplicar la crema en forma circular hasta que casi desaparezca.
Las cremas no se deben dejar con exceso en la piel. Me refiero a que no debe quedar blanca por exceso de crema.

OJO: Evitar comerse las uñas y la piel circundante, crean mal aspecto y son puerta de entrada de infecciones.

La nutrición es un aspecto importante. Lo colocaré de la siguiente manera: Para mejorar...., deben aumentar (A) el consumo de y disminuir (D) el de:

Acné:
A: Frutas, hortalizas, cereales integrales, soja, Vitamina E.
B: Azúcares, grasas saturadas, leche, chocolate, sal.

Piel reseca:
A: Poroto, Zanahoria, maní, mango, pepino, semillas de girasol.

Les cuento q el maní nutre y fortalece la piel, el pepino la hidrata y regenera, ños porotos son ricos proteicamente, por ende audan a la regeneración , etc.

Lo dejo hasta acá porque creo que que los estoy lateando (cuando me doy cuerda...ufff!!!)


(Ha hablado mi lado enfermerístico jajaja)  :Smile1: 
Consultas por mp.

Saludos

----------


## juanete

Excelente aporte Vladimir, hacia falta una cosmetóloga en el foro   :Oops:  , se agradece tu gran aporte, como siempre desinteresados.
Felicidades.  :Lol:

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Vale paleteao!!!

Nos vemos en la FRAMA.

----------


## Asdepic4s

yo me suelo dejar las manos hechas unos zorros despues de practicar con el bajo, las cuerdas son hipergruesas y me descuartizan las yemas de los dedos,pero con agua y jabon y dejandolas descansar se recuperan... 

 :Smile1: 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## dreaigon

Aver aquí no se abla de los padrastros? esa eridas que salen al rededr de las unñas?  porfavor mas metodos para no comerse las uñas que no salgan padrastros t tener unas bonitas manos, que nombre recibe la crema del mercadona ¿ :Confused: [/quote]

----------


## dreaigon

Y mque pasa con los padrastros, esos peqeños cortes y eridas que salen en los laterales inferiores de las uñas ? decid metodos para no comerse las uñas que no salgan padrastro y el nombre de la crema esa del mercadona que la nivea no me va

----------


## salvaje

Hay una cosa, buenísima para la piel de las manos, que evita el que te comas las uñas.

Consiste en mearse las manos contínuamente.

Si a pesar de ello sigues comiéndote las uñas... no te me acerques en la vida.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Además, la urea es buena para las manos, es bien sabido.

Por cierto dreaigon, yo me comía las uñas y los pellejos y he conseguido dos cosas: Hacerlo muy ocasionalmente y cuidarme las manos para que estén en un muy buen estado para la magia ¿Cómo? Pues lo siento, pero hasta que no escribas mejor no te lo digo 

(Ortografiator se ha puesto serio  :evil: )

----------

